
Who are you? - lacagrl17
A&#x2F;S&#x2F;L&#x2F;Job title?  just curious..
======
mindcrime
44 year old male in Chapel Hill NC. My $dayjob title is "Solutions Architect"
and my side-project / startup title is Founder/CEO at Fogbeam Labs.

------
throwaway413
24yo male in West US working as a contractor while attempting to bootstrap
several small ventures

------
watashida
24 year old male in Boston. Software engineer at a startup.

------
herbst
26 year old male in Switzerland. Living on Sideprojects

------
lacagrl17
anybody else?

------
dajohnson89
not really sure.

~~~
throwaway413
What has you unsure? Wanna talk about it?

~~~
dajohnson89
sure.

